# Orange Beach Billfish Classic



## wahooproductions (Feb 6, 2009)

Sea Mixer put a 106' Blue Marlin on the deck at 7:35 this morning. The weigh-ins will begin at 7:00 tonight at The Wharf.


----------



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

Just talked to devin he sent me a pic of the fish. Said it's 107-108 and really fat! Great job boys


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

528


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats to Sea Mixer!!


----------



## specktackler04 (Mar 16, 2009)

Steve-O has been on fire in tournaments lately he is winning inshore and offshore Great job!!!:notworthy:


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Results??


----------



## Pirogue (Oct 10, 2011)

*Results*

I can not find them anywhere all I know is the two blues and Reel Worthless won the Tuna!


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Sea Mixer #528 Tico time #360 both were 108"
Dun Deal C&R with two blues
Reel worthless 158# YF
Breathe Reel Deep Swept the Mahi with a 47# First Place #21 second and #20 3rd
Fin Way caught the only wahoo over 20# a 61# fish at P'town coming home


----------

